# Sending a parcel



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I need to send a parcel to Spain.. monetary value is about 1000 LE and it weighs no more than 5 kilos.. 

If I used the postal service is there an insurance system in place.. even if there is would I be able to claim if it didn't turn up?

I had a look on DHL.. jeez I would be cheaper buying a ticket for someone to deliver it lol

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Which brings me to another point.. To send items Cargo you are supposed to show a one way ticket but I know for a fact that he Filipinas have a system in place where someone will come and collect cases etc from their home and send it on a slow boat back to the Philippines and all without seeing a leaving the country ticket. 
So it must be possible but how?


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I need to send a parcel to Spain.. monetary value is about 1000 LE and it weighs no more than 5 kilos..
> 
> If I used the postal service is there an insurance system in place.. even if there is would I be able to claim if it didn't turn up?
> 
> ...


Try Arimex or Fed Ex and go to DHL in person rather than the website, it is also based on the dimensions of the box.

Also check what is considered prohibited items as some are quite weird for Spain, I cannot remember but once saw "Costume Jewellery"

No idea about snail mail insurance but you can ask

In either case I would not seal the box until it is handed over and if using DHL etc use the official box, in many cases they can stick your box into a plastic envelope, make sure the way bill details the contents and make a list of the contents and place it inside the box...speaking from experience here.

I know yours is personal but I found far cheaper and easier to use a drop shipping service let someone else do the packing and sending in the country it is being sent to :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> Try Arimex or Fed Ex and go to DHL in person rather than the website, it is also based on the dimensions of the box.
> 
> Also check what is considered prohibited items as some are quite weird for Spain, I cannot remember but once saw "Costume Jewellery"
> 
> ...




Yes I know how the DHL system works as I send envelopes to the USA through them.

You cannot seal anything until it is handed over.. I once sent photographs and they boy took great delight at looking at each and everyone of them.



A drop shipping service for 5 kilos?? and the items are already wrapped,


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I found it easiest if you have friends or customers to use drop shipping, as you have already bought it would not suit you both worth exploring for future items.

Simply look on Ebay or Alibaba.com for a reputable seller who is based in the EU or who can send to the EU if no paypal you can see too settle outside of ebay with moneygram

Food for thought for next time

For photos sometimes cheaper to send as high definition .jpeg zipped or uploaded to photobucket then pay for the recipient to take them to kodak on a disc and get printed on photo quality paper 

If sending outside of Egypt was not such a nightmare I would simply pop it in the post...receiving as you know is just as bad but at least I don't have to receive Old Spice for Christmas but it was great to get rid of mealy bugs on my cactus plants dabbed on with cotton buds :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> I found it easiest if you have friends or customers to use drop shipping, as you have already bought it would not suit you both worth exploring for future items.
> 
> Simply look on Ebay or Alibaba.com for a reputable seller who is based in the EU or who can send to the EU if no paypal you can see too settle outside of ebay with moneygram
> 
> ...




Paul thank you for your comments but I sometimes suspect you think I am plain stupid..you have no idea why or what reason the photos are being sent..I do and DHL in an envelope is the way they have to go.


When I ask the time I don't expect to be told how to build a watch


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I have made note of your intelligence and told my leader I can do with more people like that on my own little special planet sadly it's a few light years away from Spain


----------

